# Flux bindings on a Burton board?



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

Has anyone had issues with fitting their flux bindings onto a burton board before? My '09 Flux Super Titans arrived today, and I immediatelly tried to fit them onto my '09 Burton Mayhem. Problem was that the holes weren't lining up with the baseplate on the 4 x 4 set-up, so I then tried to use the Burton 3 screw set-up, but again, the holes didn't line up! 

Reading the Flux instructions (which aren't overly helpful) it says that the binding should fit onto any 4 x 4 set-up. So I measured the dimensions of the holes on my board, and its more of a 4 x 4.5cm set-up.

Anyone have any similar issues or possible resolutions?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

You need the 3 screw baseplate to fit that board, and make sure you have the little washers in the baseplate all in the same position, if one of them is in a different spot relative to the others then it wont line up properly, make sure they are all centred within their own little groove.


----------

